# Showdown: Masters Of Strategy



## Chaos (Jun 8, 2010)

*Showdown*
Masters Of Strategy, Round I

*A good day to you and welcome to the new Showdown: Masters of Strategy! My name is Chaos and I will be this season's Trap Master! Now I can see all of you thinking (yes, through my monitor), what the hell is this guy rambling on about? Now I'll tell you...

Showdown: Masters of Strategy is a RP that pits two Roleplayers against each other in a battle of life and death. Their only weapon is their mind (and the shit I deal out, yeehaa) and the only way to win is to destroy their opponent like there's no tomorrow. Two players per round. Only one leaves. Every round is different, but none are less lethal.*​
I know most of you still don't get jack shit of it. Point is, I can't explain too much, or it will ruin the game. But I can tell you the global mechanics.

Both Rp'ers get control of either a character, a squad, an army, or whatever the game this time has. Their goal is to destroy the other team's character/squad/army/whateverthegamehas on a custom map set up by me. (Char vs. Char is probs a building, Squad vs. Squad is bigger, army vs. army...) Both contestants are fully free to do whatever they want, as long as they keep to a couple of rules.

*I.* Keep it real. No powers I haven't given you, no weapons I haven't given you.
*II.* You only post when your opponent has posted again.
*III.* To keep it fair, you can only RP a certain amount of time in one post. Say, your character can't do more action than will fit in five minutes. This is to keep people from stringing endless preparations together.
*IV.* I, and only I, choose the outcome of fights.
*V.* You don't read your opponents posts unless I say so.
*VI.* I choose what objects or scenery exists. You don't.
*VII.* No bitching
*VIII.* No whining
*IX.* No godmodding
*X.* Have fucking fun.

And post in spoilers.

Google Earth is recommended for terrain watch.

I'm looking for another trap master, so we can have two games running at the same time. The first game will kind of be a test, but I want two players who are at least a bit experienced in the RP-section. This is to make the test run smooth and really point out some obvious flaws to me.

Oh, and you're free to give your character personality and the like, but it won't help you. Actually, I'd love it if you do it, but it's still your creativity and stragetizing that will help you win or lose.

For applications and the like, please visit the OOC thread!


----------



## Chaos (Jun 8, 2010)

*Inaugural Match*​
*Squad Battle​*
*Val Sinestra Valley, Switzerland​*


*Raitoangelic vs. Nicodemus*​
*Initial Post Time Limit: Thirty Minutes​*
*Post in spoilers*
*I know this particular place inside out, even the interior of most of the buildings. If you got questions, feel free to ask. If you try anything funny, know that I will know.*​


----------



## EPIC (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The team, after long trip of climbing and walking up the mountain, finally rested about a third of a mile away from the hotel. They kneeled surround the Captain paying close attention to what he has to say; their lives depended on his lecture. Moes kneeled down and began speaking, "Alright, men, its go time. The enemy isn't too far away from us. Heck, they're probably right next to us, but remember, if we stick to the plan we should be fine. Remember, after this explanation" After a ten- minute period, the group called break and began to spread. You only have twenty minutes to get to your points. "Simo," Moes called, "we already discussed your part of the plan. Remember, you're crucial in this. 
"Right." Simo ran off to his post. Moes began to sneak towards his destination. Within twenty- minutes, the group was close to each other, but were half- way to their points. Mr. T wasn't heading very far north, but his bazooka well in his hands, Moes looked after him. Deuce was the front man, but made sure not to make himself too wide open, and Simo was creeping slowly behind the group. The Hotel was high above them. If the enemy were behind it, they wouldn't be for long, not after the darn thing is blown the bits from the battle. The Captain studied the Hotel inside and out beforehand, so he knows every knook and cranny. The twenty- minute period was up. Thankfully, everyone made it to their post, which wasn't far from their meeting place. Nice and spread out, but close enough to back each other up within a minute. Moes loaded a missile into Mr. T's rocket launcher and waited.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He starts on the peak, whereas I start in the city, so he has the high ground. I however, have the advantage of cover.

Right away, my sniper heads to the tallest building in vna and begins to scan the peak where the enemy is. He'll radio back the coordinates when he finds them (I assume we have radios, if not than ignore that. Once he gets sight, he opens fire, trying to shift around so they can't pinpoint his location.

I notice that the left side of the mountain is easier to go down, so the rest of my squad will head that way. Once they receive the coordinates from my sniper (or find the enemy any number of ways, they'll set an ambush at the bottom of the mountain. 

If they don't immediately descend, my sniper will try to push them to. If that still doesn't work, my Annihilator will flank them (WIDELY) and try to push them towards my ambush with his bazooka.




Short, but simple, and should cover roughly 30 minutes.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nicodemus_ 





Your sniper sees the enemy team leave from the summit behind the mountain. You've lost sight.

Also, your team won't arrive there yet in 30 mins. It's about 30 mins down to the hotel in the middle, and going that way is uphill. So you're not at the base of the mountain yet.





*Advancing to next post*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well now I have no idea what they're doing. It'll take them forever to get down the mountain, and the last bit of the summit is rock, so there's no way in hell I'm going to them.

My sniper relays the information to the rest of my squad, who comes back to the town to regroup. The sniper stays in the building, scouting, while the rest of the squad splits up and searches town.

They're looking for the police station, which will likely have the feeds to all the traffic cameras inside the city. One person will stay there and monitor, while the others get cars and park them on the roads heading into the city. This should form a nice, exploding roadblock in case the enemy comes in.


----------

